

Tell HN: Don't stay up late commenting on HN - hakaaaaak

Many of you are going to stay up late commenting on HN posts tonight, or any other given night. When you do this, you're wasting time that could be spent sleeping. By depriving yourself of sleep, you are less able to handle the stress of the next day. Please take care of yourself and get the fuck off of the internet. You're not needed here. Thanks!
======
eertami
Actually I'm perfectly competent at making my own decisions. Piss off.

~~~
shrughes
You're not acting like it.

~~~
brewgardn
Leave him alone. He's just cranky from lack of sleep.

------
niggler
"When you do this, you're wasting time that could be spent sleeping."

Why not just argue the general point: When you are on HN you're wasting time
that could be spent doing something productive.

------
ghc
Perfect night for this if you're in a place that just had a DST switch-over.
To me it doesn't feel like 11:30PM at all. Initiating "get the fuck off the
internet" subroutine now...

------
haydenj0nes
oh yeah, daylight savings.

goodnight!

------
lutusp
Why should I waste time sleeping when I can be posting scarcely relevant
comments to occasionally inane HN submissions, for example the suggestion that
people not stay up so late?

------
berlinbrown
What if you sleep in the morning?

------
joezhou
I just woke up and I'm commenting on HN while I'm taking a crap. This allowed?

------
nonamegiven
No, thank _you_.

~~~
Evbn
Well placed italics totally inverts the meaning of the sentence. Nice.

------
Evbn
Try again, next time with data like "posts after 10pm get fewer up votes than
those during other times of day. Even when controlling for timezone."

